# Is Dianabol 10mg okay for ladies?



## KatieX88 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi Everyone!

There is lots of conflicting info online and wondered if anyone had any experience with DBol?

I have a supply that's been given to me and wondered if I would benefit from using this along side my training?

Anyones knowledge about how this has helped or hindered them would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

No.I would never recommend dbol for a woman.

Whoever give the dbol to you.give it back to them.

It is a very strong drug with some harsh side effects!

It will cause virilisation,and turn you into a man over time.

If you insist on taking steroids there are much better alternatives out there for you such as sarms or anavar.

@anna1 can advise you better than I can.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> No.I would never recommend dbol for a woman.
> 
> Whoever give the dbol to you.give it back to them.
> 
> ...


 Well , I've never used it but I wouldn't touch it either . 
depends what she's trying to accomplish I suppose but there are better options for women

@KatieX88 have you used anything else before or will this be your first cycle ?


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

I completely agree with you @anna1.you make a valid point.

It does depend on what @KatieX88 is trying to accomplish.I'm just a bit reluctant to suggest dbol for a woman as I have seen a lot of lives and relationships ruined due to some boyfriend's telling their girlfriend's to take dbol when they don't care about their girlfriend's best interests.all they care about is how it serves them.

So @KatieX88 what are your goals?

How long have you been training?

What does your diet look like?

How about your sleep/rest patterns?

Make sure all of these are on point before you consider using steroids.

Regards.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the very short and simple answer is NO, in my opinion, it doesn't depend on what @KatieX88 wants to accomplish Dianabol is not a drug for females.


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

My wife has used Anavar at 10mg/day.... ( 3x 6 week cycles) over the last year or so....seems to harden her up a bit and she has put on 3 kg and maintaining that.

Her diet is pretty much the same as mine ...low carbs ,high protein and good fats.

It not a miracle drug, but dbol is a no no....


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

KatieX88 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> There is lots of conflicting info online and wondered if anyone had any experience with DBol?
> 
> ...


 Not Dbol related but might be of use...


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

No!!


----------

